# A few pictures from ALMS Limerock Park Race



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

Here are a few pictures from Saturday's ALMS race at Limerock Park in CT.

33s is #55 from the end that faired better
36s is #25 'Batmobile'
42s and 43s of 'others'
74s is my kids taking a 15 minute rest in the shade mid-race. 
55s is the #56 BMW
45s us a beautiful Ferrari in the paddock area
46s #37 Prototype
47s #56 BMW prerace
49s #55 moving to the grid from the paddock
65s #56 on the grid
68s #56 trying to put some distance on trailing P-car
85s trackside gas pump. Couldn't get anyone to fill up my 335 though...


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)




----------

